# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Duero >  Yecla de Yeltes

## Chusa

Buscando en internet datos de la posible presa que tenia pensado hacer iberdrola en el rio Huebra me he encontrado con esta pagina en la que aparece una curiosa presa de dicho rio. http://bioducto.blogspot.com/2011/04...en-el-rio.html

----------


## jlois

Excelente enlace, Chusa, muchas gracias por mostrarlo.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## ben-amar

Muy interesante  trabajo, Chusa. Lastima del abandono en que se encuentra.
Gracias por traerlo. Un saludo

----------


## Yorsh

Hola a todos! Me he llevado una gran alegría al ver que alguien (además de este foro del que formo parte desde no hace mucho) pone un enlace a mi blog! Gracias por vuestras visitas.
Si necesitais algo más de información o fotografías sobre la presa de Yecla de Yeltes no dudeis en pedirmelas. 
Y gracias de nuevo  :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola a todos! Me he llevado una gran alegría al ver que alguien (además de este foro del que formo parte desde no hace mucho) pone un enlace a mi blog! Gracias por vuestras visitas.
> Si necesitais algo más de información o fotografías sobre la presa de Yecla de Yeltes no dudeis en pedirmelas. 
> Y gracias de nuevo


Estaremos encantados de recibir toda aquella aportacion que consideres oportuna :Smile: 
Gracias por ese trabajo, muy bueno. Un saludo, y bienvenido al foro

----------


## REEGE

Acabo de ver ese blog... muy interesante todo lo que cuenta y ya sabes, como dicen mis compañeros... toda aportación es bien recibida.
Un saludo.

----------


## Yorsh

Hola a todos!

Tal y como se vienen desarrollando las últimas informaciones que nos transmiten los periódicos de carácter provincial de Salamanca parece ser que esta singular presa está condenada a ser derribada. Lo cierto es que me produce una gran tristeza por que pese a su pequeña escala, no conozco otra presa similar.

Os dejo dos enlaces con más información.

http://bioducto.blogspot.com/2011/07...-yecla-de.html

http://www.salamancaendirecto.com/index.php?news=22804

Un saludo.

----------

